# [RAID] Souci lecture seule partition racine (résolu)

## yumma1983

Bonjour, 

Je rencontre actuellement un gros souci sur un serveur dédié d'un type que j'essaie de dépanner. Je ne sais pour quelle raison, il n'est plus possible d'écrire quoique soit dans la partition principale. A chaque fois que je tente par exemple de modifier une config , et ceci en root, je rencontre une erreur du style dans vim : "L'option readonly est activée". 

Lorsque j'essaie aussi de créer un fichier dans le dossier /temp, le shell me retourne "-bash: test: Système de fichiers accessible en lecture seulement". 

J'avoue ne pas savoir du tt comment faire pour repasser la racine en rw. 

J'ai essayé la commande : mount -n -o remount,rw / mais cela n'a pas fait grand chose, j'ai eu un retour : 

"périphérique de type bloc/dev/md1 est protégé en écriture, on le monte en lecture seulement"

Voici le résultat de la commande mount, peut etre que ceci  donnera une idée:

/dev/md/1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

/dev/md/2 on /home type ext3 (rw,usrquota)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

J'ai un niveau très faible en administration système, j'espère que vous pourrez venir à mon aide  :Smile: Last edited by yumma1983 on Sun Nov 18, 2012 2:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Regarde les logs systèmes, je te fiche mon billet que le stockage a pris un méchant coup dans l'aile (connectivité perdue (iSCSI&co) ou disque moribond pour des disques locaux)).

----------

## yumma1983

Merci, il semblerait effectivement que le problème soit à niveau là. 

J'ai demandé à l'hébergeur de vérifier l'installation, ils effectuent, à l'instant même, le nécessaire. Dès que j'ai des précisions, je ne manquerai pas de les rapporter ici, peut être que cela pourrait servir à d'autre.

Merci

----------

## guilc

Pas mieux, disque sous-jacent dans les choux, le kernel doit sortir plein d'erreurs d'écriture à tous les coups !

PS : peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plaît ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## yumma1983

Bien vu, le souci était dû au second disque du serveur qui a totalement rendu l'âme  :Smile: . Le raid associé (mirroring) était, pour reprendre les termes, en mode "dégradé" ce qui a conduit la protection du premier disque en écriture. 

Désolé pour le titre, je change de suite.

----------

